# [Umfrage] Cheatet ihr bei Spielen?



## TerrorTomato (25. Juni 2010)

Moin, ich wollte mal fragen ob ihr bei Spielen Cheatet. Damit meine ich nicht bei Online games.

[X] _Ja, aber nur hin und wieder._


----------



## Nomad (25. Juni 2010)

hmmm da ist keine Umfrage?


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. Juni 2010)

Nomad schrieb:


> hmmm da ist keine Umfrage?



jetzt aber, hat wat gedauert


----------



## Agr9550 (25. Juni 2010)

nur auf NON Vac server bei css 

den wer für sein spiel nicht zahlt wie z.b spieler auf den non steam server ,dem kann man auch gutengewissens das spiel versauen,wenn se nen schutz haben will solle se sich das spiel kaufen

lustig is bei den non vac server/non steam server ist,90% der mitspieler nützen diverser hacks wie wallhack schauen ein durch die wand an,bekommen dann 1-2kugeln und flamen dann noch ab man soll sein wallhack ausmachen  

1 gleich vorweg ich bin gegenjegliche AIM hilfe,wh ok aber ne aim hilfe is einfach nur lame
wh ist leider eh schon nen standart prog. geworden auf publics geworden deshalb seh ich das eher als "ausgleichende gerechtigkeit"


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (25. Juni 2010)

[x] Nein, denn dann macht das Spiel keinen Spass. Ausser, ich habe das Spiel durch und will mal einfach aus Spass zocken, dann wird schonmal probiert, sollte es möglich sein. Beim ersten Durchspielen verzichte ich aber ganz auf Cheats.

_Zählt in eine Komplettlösung gucken auch als cheaten_*?* Denn dann müsste ich mit "ja" antworten. Ich versuche zwar immer, ohne Lösung auszukommen, aber z.B. bei HL2 musste ich 3x nachgucken, weil mir einfach manche Hebel oder Türen nicht aufgefallen sind. Und auf stundenlanges suchen (ohne Gegner) habe ich keine Lust . Super Umfrage btw!



> den wer für sein spiel nicht zahlt wie z.b spieler auf den non steam  server ,dem kann man auch gutengewissens das spiel versauen,wenn se nen  schutz haben will solle se sich das spiel kaufen



lol ... das ist ja mal geil!


----------



## TerrorTomato (25. Juni 2010)

-Lucky+Devil- schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> _Zählt in eine Komplettlösung gucken auch als cheaten_*?* Denn dann müsste ich mit "ja" antworten. Ich versuche zwar immer, ohne Lösung auszukommen, aber z.B. bei HL2 musste ich 3x nachgucken, weil mir einfach manche Hebel oder Türen nicht aufgefallen sind. Und auf stundenlanges suchen (ohne Gegner) habe ich keine Lust . Super Umfrage btw!



nein, mit cheaten meine halt z.b. irgentwas eintippen bzw. irgentwelche Mods/trainer für undendlich leben und so... aber Lösungsbücher nicht.


----------



## Pommes (25. Juni 2010)

[x] sonstiges

Nur bei bestimmten Spielearten
Samma, wer hat denn bei GTA noch nie gecheatet


----------



## herethic (25. Juni 2010)

[x]Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Funcheats hab ich jetzt mal aussen vorgelassen


----------



## Nomad (25. Juni 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> [x]Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.
> 
> Funcheats hab ich jetzt mal aussen vorgelassenn



sign.


----------



## Seabound (25. Juni 2010)

Ich sehs kommen, dass ich beim schwulen Tony cheaten muss. Ich kann diesen mist Hubschrauber nicht fliegen... Das frustriert so langsam! Das is dann so ein typischer Fall. Ich schummel nur, wenn ich nach zig Versuchen extrem gefrustet bin und nimmer weiter weiß Ansonsten versuch ichs immer ohne.


----------



## Pommes (25. Juni 2010)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Ich sehs kommen, dass ich beim schwulen Tony cheaten muss. Ich kann diesen mist Hubschrauber nicht fliegen...



Mach dir nen MP-Server alleine, fahr zum Flughafen da stehen massig von denen rum^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Juni 2010)

Nie, weils mir auch keinen Spass macht. Wo bleibt denn dann die Herausforderung?! Ich hab früher paar mal gecheatet, aber dabei keine Erfolgserlebnisse gehabt.


----------



## kero81 (25. Juni 2010)

Never! Cheater an die Wand!(zumindest die die online cheaten)


----------



## Jakob (25. Juni 2010)

Nur bei Games wie GTA IV offline.
Aber auch erst wenn ich die Karriere durch hab.
Und die ist bei GTA IV ja auch wirklich billig. Wer da Cheats braucht 

Online Cheater bei CSS oder so nerven echt.
Aber Offline gibt es wiederum geradezu Wettkämpfe wer die besten Hacks schreibt. Die sind auch manchmal recht interessant.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (25. Juni 2010)

Ver..... Cheater! Ich hasse euch alle egal ob non VAC oder sontwas...ihr alle habt nen kleinen Lümmel...ihr versaut das Spiel und nehmt anderen den Spaß!
Und zu sagen die Cheaten auch...ist ja noch ärmer!
Lasst den scheiss einfach oder lernt spielen.


----------



## Pommes (25. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Ver..... Cheater! Ich hasse euch alle egal ob non VAC oder sontwas...ihr alle habt nen kleinen Lümmel...ihr versaut das Spiel und nehmt anderen den Spaß!
> Und zu sagen die Cheaten auch...ist ja noch ärmer!
> Lasst den scheiss einfach oder lernt spielen.



Calm down großer, calm down

Btt: Cheaten macht erst Spaß nachdem man das ereicht hat was man erreichen wollte


----------



## D!str(+)yer (26. Juni 2010)

[x] Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

Egel ob SP oder MP, cheaten ist shice...


----------



## stefan.net82 (26. Juni 2010)

(x) nein, irgendwie geht´s immer


----------



## Otep (26. Juni 2010)

[X] Nein, Irgendwie geht's immer.

Außer Komplettlösungen als Hilfeansatz Zählen dazu


----------



## Two-Face (26. Juni 2010)

Hmm, wenn mit Cheats, dann nur, nachdem ich das Spiel schon einmal ohne durchhatte. Falls der Fall eintritt, dass ich absolut nicht mehr weiterwissen sollte, konsultiere ich eine Gesamtlösung. Nur wenn es sich eindeutig um einen Bug handelt, welcher mich am Weiterkommen hindert (habe ich schon erlebt, z.B. in _Half-Life_ und_ Mafia_) cheate ich. 
Ansonsten auch nur dann, wenn der Cheat massiv spielspaßsteigernd wirkt, wie bei_ STAR WARS: Knights of the Old Republic_, wo man bestimmte Stellen bzw. Begebenheiten nicht erfährt, weil man seine Skillpunkte auf andere Fähigkeiten verlagert hat und schlichtweg zu wenig Geld hat.


----------



## feivel (26. Juni 2010)

das letzte spiel wo ich gecheatet habe war f-zero auf dem n64 und das nur weil ich mich da nur für den multiplayer interessiert habe, und alle fahrzeuge & Strecken haben wollte


----------



## Biosman (26. Juni 2010)

Ich cheate NIEMALS... es gibt eine ausnahme: Wenn ich einen GTA teil DURCHGESPIELT habe dann will man sich mal richtig austoben^^

Aber es gab früher ein paar Games die so buggy waren das ich eine art "Noclip" Cheat brauchte um dort wieder aus der Physik zu kommen damit es normal weiter geht.


----------



## fuddles (26. Juni 2010)

[X] Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Nur wenn mich ne Stelle total frustet und das Game es trotzdem Wert ist weiter zuspielen. Nur dann wird gecheatet. Alles andere nimmt nur den Spielspaß.


----------



## HolySh!t (26. Juni 2010)

[X] Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.

Nur um in GTA spaß zu haben, sons fällt mir jz kein Spiel ein, wo ich noch cheate


----------



## DarkMo (27. Juni 2010)

[X] Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

wie bei vielen hier auch. aber das gilt an sich nur aus alter zeit (so 2000-2005 allerhöchstens) un da herrschten SP spiele ja vor. zumindest hatte ich da noch recht wenig mit MP zu tun. wenn ich nen game durchhatte und mal quasi nen bissl fun haben wollte oder wenn ich halt ums verrecken ned weiterkam... aber dann auch nur vorsichtig gecheatet, also so, dass es hinterher normal weitergehen konnte ^^

und ich erinnerm ich noch an diese hex-cheats da >< das war glaub nur der erste programmiererdrang als wirklich lust am cheaten.

heute bin ich eigentlich MP only. die paar stunden SP da die die games liefern, kann ich mir schenken. ich will ned gegen bots kämpfen, sondern gegen echte leute un da is auch der SP wayne *g* aher bin ich auch eher BF fan wie COD zum bsp. un aus dieser MP fixierung heraus hab ich heute natürlich garnix mehr mit cheats am hut. was im MP nich geht, das geht schlicht und ergreifend nich un ich bin einfach jemand, der fairplay zu sehr mag *g* fair verloren macht mich glücklicher als unfair gewonnen.


----------



## LOGIC (27. Juni 2010)

[X] Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer. 

hab früher auf der PS2 gecheatet...bei rennspielen wegen neuen Autos und bei GTA wegen waffen 


Aber heute eigentlich garnicht mehr.


----------



## NCphalon (27. Juni 2010)

Früher ziemlich oft, aber heut nurnoch wenn ichs wirklich netmehr gebacken komm (wobei bei Oblivion der Schwierigkeitsgradregler fast noch effektiver is ) oder wenn ich das Spiel schon ohne Cheats durchhab.


----------



## matze95 (27. Juni 2010)

[x] Nein

Ausnahme: GTA, weil´s einfach lustig ist...aber nicht bei den Missionen.

Und bei Oblivion, um etwas gegen die dämlichen Questbugs zu tun, bei denen die Hauptstory sonst nicht weiterläuft.


lg matze


----------



## Sarge_70 (27. Juni 2010)

[*x*] Nein, irgendwie geht's immer.

Bis dato musste ich nur 2005 bei **** 3 cheaten, ohne "noclip", "give all" & "notarget" wäre ich beim Endkampf mit dem Cyberdemon wohl verzweifelt..


----------



## Shi (27. Juni 2010)

Ich cheat nur bei GTA  weil das da einfach dazu gehört


----------



## dersuchti_93 (27. Juni 2010)

[X] Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Ob es zum Cheaten dazu gehört?
Manchmal bin ich wirklich Verzweifelt und gucke gerne mal bei Youtube rein und wenn ich das nicht hinbekomme, dann Cheate ich nur, wenn ich die Hirde überwältigt habe.
Aber Cheaten tuhe ich seit langem nicht mehr, eigentlich seit GTA San Andreas nicht mehr, ist irgendwie unfair gegen die Bots und auch relativ Low.
Bei GTA IV wäre es lustig, aber das Spiel ist viel zu einfach 
Was soll man da Cheaten?
Munnition hat man mehr als Ausreichend, mit Leben ist auch Ausreichend und No Cops ist wirklich Langweilig, weiss also gar nicht, warum bei GTA IV zu Cheaten?

Bei Metro 2033 müsste man Cheaten, also komme echt nicht weiter und das hat mich in dem Zustand gebracht, dass Spiel nicht mehr zu Zocken


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Juni 2010)

Wenns gute Cheats oder Hacks gibt die auch was bringen JA


----------



## Larson (27. Juni 2010)

[X] _Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Oder zum Spaß, wenn ich das Spiel schon durch habe. 

Aber im MP ist es ein no-go.
_


----------



## CPU-GPU (27. Juni 2010)

also ich hcheate in der regel nicht, in keinem spiel. Ich cheate nur in GTA san andreas weil es da so viel lustige cheats gibt^^


----------



## svppb (27. Juni 2010)

Früher bei Doom 1 und 2 a'La "IDDQD" "IDKFA". Das waren noch Zeiten . Heut ist sowas uninteressant. Im Multiplayer sowieso da ist das absolut Assi.


----------



## burns (28. Juni 2010)

svppb schrieb:


> Früher bei Doom 1 und 2 a'La "IDDQD" "IDKFA". Das waren noch Zeiten . Heut ist sowas uninteressant. Im Multiplayer sowieso da ist das absolut Assi.



+1


[SIZE=1-]+dnstuff +dncornholio[/SIZE]


----------



## kress (28. Juni 2010)

[X]Sonstiges/Keine Angabe

Sehe ich genauso wie light-clocker.
Bei GTA will ich meinen Spaß haben und mich austoben, ohne Cheats dauerts mir da zu lange. 

Aber bei anderen Spielen cheate ich nicht, schon gar nicht im Multiplayer mit anderen Leuten, da nehm ich auch mal ne Niederlage gerne in Kauf.


----------



## svppb (30. Juni 2010)

burns schrieb:


> +1
> 
> 
> [SIZE=1-]+dnstuff +dncornholio[/SIZE]




Ja das war Duke Nukem3D oder nicht?


----------



## thecroatien (30. Juni 2010)

Ja, hin und wieder, aber nicht beim ersten mal durchspielen!

Manchmal gibbets ja ganz lustige cheats, so das man sich echt inne ecke schmeißen kann bei manchen Games


----------



## Xel'Naga (30. Juni 2010)

*Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.*

NEIN das mache ich nicht, die Spiele sind doch im allgemeinen eher recht einfach bei der Schwierigkeitsstufen gehalten.
Wer Cheatet versaut sich ja selbst den Spielspaß, ohne Herausforderungen machts ja keinen Spaß.


----------



## Seabound (1. Juli 2010)

dersuchti_93 schrieb:


> Bei Metro 2033 müsste man Cheaten, also komme echt nicht weiter und das hat mich in dem Zustand gebracht, dass Spiel nicht mehr zu Zocken




Bei Metro kannste zum Glück über das Optionsmenü das Spiel auf "leicht" stellen. Die Änderung gilt dann auch für die Savegames, nicht nur für ein neu angefangenes Spiel.

Ich hätte mich sonst auch nach Cheats umschauen müssen, da ich im Level "Biomasse", wo man Miller vor den "Blopps" beschützen muss, keine Mun mehr hatte. Von "Schwer" auf "Leicht" geschaltet und schon gings ohne Probs, da sich die Anzahl dieser "Blopps" drastisch reduzierte. 

Gilt sowas landläufig eigentlich auch als Cheaten?


----------



## facehugger (1. Juli 2010)

Sehr selten, aber nur wenn ich nicht weiterkomme...


----------



## Painkiller (1. Juli 2010)

[x] Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

Macht doch keinen Spaß mit Cheats...


----------



## sunnyboy150182 (1. Juli 2010)

[x] Nö, es geht auch ohne....

macht sonst kein Spaß....


----------



## Tin (1. Juli 2010)

[X] Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.


----------



## Zahdok (1. Juli 2010)

[X] sonstiges
nur wenn ich das spiel durchhab und nochmal spaß dran haben möchte  einzige außnahme war bisher GTA SA aber das ist ja das cheating spiel schlechthin


----------



## FreshStyleZ (3. Juli 2010)

[X]Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß. 
manchmal gehts halt nicht ohne... aber nur bei GTA4


----------



## KOF328 (4. Juli 2010)

[x]Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß

Ich habe jedoch noch nie im Leben außerhalb von GTA gecheatet


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (6. Juli 2010)

nein,nie
das ist eine beleidigung an mein Hirn.
nicht umsonst gilt die alte capcom weisheit, 
durchsuche alles, denk nach wie die sich das ausgedacht haben und finde den ausweg.


----------



## Veriquitas (6. Juli 2010)

Nein natürlich nicht.


----------



## Rocksteak (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hab früher bei Age of Empires 2 gecheatet, heute nurnoch Auto-Cheats bei GTAIV NUR AUTO!!.
Wenn man cheatet muss man nicht spielen.


----------



## kreids (6. Juli 2010)

Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

cheaten ist doch langweilig!


----------



## fsx (8. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich cheate ich nie, außer bei Anno am Anfang, dort hol ich mir ein paar Extrarohstoffe, sonst dauert es schon sofort so lange.
Hab aus Jux auch Anno mal nur mit Cheats gespielt, aber das Volk verlangt dann so viel und da man das nicht selber anbaut, muss man es immer sofort nachfüllen


----------



## xlarge (22. Juli 2010)

cheaten is nur was für softies


----------



## Kaktus (22. Juli 2010)

[X]Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

Cheaten? Warum spielt man ein Spiel wenn man es nicht kann? Warum versucht man eine Herausforderung zu umgehen? Wie macht ihr das im wirklichen Leben? Da kann man auch nicht Cheaten und muss sich allem Stellen, das ist doch der Reiz dabei.


----------



## Andersenx (23. Juli 2010)

[X]Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

Gebe keine 40€ tacken aus, um dann zu Cheaten.


----------



## Infin1ty (23. Juli 2010)

[X]Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

*Cheater an die Wand*


----------



## patmaster (23. Juli 2010)

Wer im Online-Multiplayer cheatet zerstört das Spiel. Alle Cheater sollten sofort gebannt werden und rede nicht vom Server, sondern aus dem ganzen verdammten Spiel !!!!


----------



## Bääängel (23. Juli 2010)

Cheaten ist sinnlos. man hat max. 5 Minuten Spaß, weil man über und über ist und danach hat man das Spiel durch. Daher [x] Nein!! 

Wer cheatet, sollte sich keine Spiele kaufen, sondern kann ja cheats bei Flashgames anwenden.


----------



## Tobias-F (24. Juli 2010)

Wieso Geld ausgeben um sich dann durch das Spiel zu schummeln? 
Im Multiplayer absoluter Mist, im Einzelspieler zerstört es einfach nur den Spielspaß.


----------



## Per4mance (24. Juli 2010)

früher zu dos zeiten hat man schon mal gern gecheatet bei den ganzen shootern aber ansonten bis heute nicht . ich schaff alles irgendwie


----------



## Azrael_SEt (30. Juli 2010)

[x] nein, irgendwie gehts immer

Bugusing ja, cheaten nein

Wenn mich ein Spiel dermaßen frustet, dass ich cheats brauch um weiter zu kommen, dann lass ichs lieber. Dann is das Spiel Mist und ich lösch es eher als das ich cheate (Gothic 3 is so nen Fall).

Gegen Bugs im Spiel kann man nix machen, also kann man sie auch ausnutzen


----------



## computertod (30. Juli 2010)

[X] Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.
und auch nur im Single Player!


----------



## Wincenty (30. Juli 2010)

Spiele mit Story werden erst mal einmal ohne Cheats durchgespielt (GTA4, ...) und wenn ich es nochmal Spiele wie GTA4 wegen FUN dann wird gecheatet bis der Spaß vorbei ist (bei GTA4 nach 3-5 h)

daher [x] sonstiges


----------



## Selene (30. Juli 2010)

[X] _Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.
Nur im Singleplayer, nachdem ich das Spiel durchhabe.

_


----------



## thysol (30. Juli 2010)

[x] _Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer._


----------



## joraku (30. Juli 2010)

[x] _Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.
_
Konsolenbefehle für Optik (3rd Person, No HUD usw.) bei Crysis zähle ich jetzt mal nicht als Cheaten, das ist eher modden._ 
_Und sonste kenne ich zu den Games die ich zocke keine Cheats oder so. 
Gibts bei Assassins Creed, Bad Company 2, Mirror's Edge, Mass Effect, Split usw. überhaupt nennenswerte Cheats? (Gut, solche Noobs bei BC2 Multiplayer soll es ja geben die Hacks usw. verwenden. )


----------



## Explosiv (30. Juli 2010)

[x]Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

Wo bleibt sonst die Herausforderung  ?



Azrael_SEt schrieb:


> Gegen Bugs im Spiel kann man nix machen, also kann man sie auch ausnutzen



Bugusing ist cheaten.

MfG,
Exposiv


----------



## Klartext (2. August 2010)

Niemals ! 

Nur bei GTA, das Spiel wurde doch zum Cheaten und Schwachsinn machen erfunden


----------



## Wincenty (2. August 2010)

Klartext schrieb:


> Niemals !
> 
> Nur bei GTA, das Spiel wurde doch zum Cheaten und Schwachsinn machen erfunden



dito

joraku welche befehle gibst du denn ein für die Grafik bei Crysis aufzupeppeln (PN pls)


----------



## Piy (2. August 2010)

light-clocker schrieb:


> [x] sonstiges
> 
> Nur bei bestimmten Spielearten
> Samma, wer hat denn bei GTA noch nie gecheatet



eben, deshalb darf ich doch trotzdem noch "nein" ankreuzen, oder?


----------



## ColaFreaqii (4. August 2010)

Ich cheate eigentlich nicht. Nur bei Sims3 wegen des Geldes. Und das dann auch nur Anfangs.. sonst kann man sich kein vernünftiges Haus bauen!


----------



## Razor2408 (11. August 2010)

Ich cheate sehr selten und wenn dann nur im SP.
Meist per Konsole irgendwelche Kommandos probieren und einfach ein bissl Spaß haben.


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (17. August 2010)

[X] Ja, selten, wenn ich irgendwo länger hänge, alles mögliche probiert hab und`s nach `nem Bug aussieht; nur im Single Player.


----------



## -Masterchief- (17. August 2010)

[X] Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer. !!!


----------



## TMJK (17. August 2010)

[x] Nein, irgendwie kommt man schon durch


----------



## sentinel1 (17. August 2010)

[X] _Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.
_Cheaten direkt nie, nur mal im forum informieren, wenn ich nicht mehr weiterkomme (Stalker usw.), meist handelt es sich ja auch um Bugs, es sind eher Tipps, die ich mir einhole.


----------



## Nixtreme (17. August 2010)

[X]Sonstiges

Früher hab ich viele cheats benutzt, da war das ja auch noch teil des Spiels! Wenn man nur mal an die Cobra-Autos in Age of Empire denkt oder an die fahrbaren Dinosaurier und Schulbusse in NFS 2 SE. Da entging einem echt mordsmäßig viel Spaß wenn man nicht gecheatet hat. Selbst den Cheat selber einzugeben hat Spaß gemacht: bei Tomb Raider 2 musste man 'ne Fackel anzünden, dreimal rechtsrum nen kreis drehen und dann nach vorne springen (=nächstes Level), bzw nachdem man irgendwas im Spielmenü drauflostippte ploppte auf einmal ein neues Cheat-Untermenü auf. Früher waren Cheats teil der Spielekultur.

Heutzutage mach ich's nichtmehr weil cheats mir einfach keinen spaß machen bzw. die entwickler bauen keine wirklich lustigen sachen in die Spiele ein. Es beschränkt ja eher auf so sachen wie, dass einem ein Panzer in GTA4 vor der Nase aufploppt usw. Trainer sind heutzutage auch nicht mehr vonnöten da so sachen wie Munition in kaum einem Spiel mehr Mangelware sind und die Gesundheit sich eh in Sekunden regeneriert!

Die Entwickler haben sich früher mehr ausgetobt, Eastereggs und Cheats für Neugierige eingebaut. Heutige Spiele sind eher wie Filme, der Spiel soll möglichst exakt das Spielerlebnis haben, dass der Entwickler/Publisher vorgesehen hat.


----------



## ghostadmin (17. August 2010)

Ja, aber nur hin und wieder. Nämlich dann wenn ich das Spiel schon auswendig kenne und es mir sonst keinen Fun mehr macht.


----------



## Pagz (17. August 2010)

[X]Ja, aber nur hin und wieder
Eigentlich nur, wenn das Spiel anfängt langweilig zu werden. dann können cheats ziemlich Spaß machen


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (17. August 2010)

Cheats wie damals bei GTA3 sind cool wo die komplette Welt ausgerasstet ist und alle alle Töten...leider gibt es son Cheat nicht bei GTA4 oder??? Also solche MAssenpanik Cheats und so.


----------



## Sixxer (20. August 2010)

Cheater haben kleine P!mmel. Das ist so und wird immer so bleiben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. August 2010)

> Cheater haben kleine P!mmel.



Und manchmal auch ein Messer im Kopf. 

Counter-Strike-Cheater: Messer im Kopf


----------



## Neodrym (20. August 2010)

Cheaten .. indirekt .. ich informiere mich .. bsp. Youtube Videos wo ich wie hin komme oder lang muss.Aber das auch nur bei stellen wo ich echt net mehr weiter weiss bei den heutigen Spielen passiert das ja net so häufig >.< ... Erinnere mich an Half Life 1 .. daran saß ich verdammt lang


----------



## MKay (28. August 2010)

[X] Ja fast immer, aber nur in GTA 4 MP FreeMode. Aber auch nur Um Autos zu Tunen, Farbe zu ändern oder um einfach spaß zu haben.


----------



## heArt(chor) (4. September 2010)

[x]Ja, aber nur in Games a là GTA, da es dort einfach dazugehört ;D


----------



## sp01 (5. September 2010)

Früher 2k-2k7 hab ich mal in SP ab und an gecheated, wenn ich nicht mehr weiter wuste. Seitdem ich nur noch MP zocke cheate ich nicht mehr


----------



## Aholic (5. September 2010)

_[x] Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer._

In der Vergangenheit mal hin und wieder vllt. nen Geld Cheat in GTA zB., das wars dann aber auch und ist Jahre her.
Und im Multiplayer haben Cheater eh nichts verloren


----------



## moe (5. September 2010)

[x] Nein, Irgen*d*wie geht's immer.

in der kampagne und den missionen auf keinen fall, sonst ist das ganze ja witzlos.
im mp ist cheaten sowieso tabu.
aber im freemode von gta oder so kann man das schon mal machen, erhöht auf jeden fall den spaßfaktor!


----------



## JonnyB1989 (5. September 2010)

[X]Ja, aber nur hin und wieder und das nur im Single Player just 4 fun.


----------



## Frosdedje (5. September 2010)

[x] _Sonstiges/Keine Angabe_

Cheats nutze ich nur unter bestimmten Situaitionen wie z.B etwa, wenn es 
im Spiel bestimmte Stellen gibt, die trotz aller Mühen kaum zu bewältigen sind
oder wenn es welche gibt, die den Spielspaß steigern.

Ansonsten spiele ich meistens ohne Cheats, weil mit Cheats
wird es sonst auf Dauer zu einfach und zu langweilig.


----------



## boehmer_dce (5. September 2010)

[X] Nein, ich schau höchstens mal in eine Komplettlösung, wenn es gar net    anders geht...


----------



## Stormtrooper 955 (13. Oktober 2010)

[X] Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.

Ich habe eigentlich nur bei zwei spielen richtig gecheated, einmal bei Anno 1503 und bei Gothic 3.


----------



## guna7 (25. Oktober 2010)

[x] Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.


----------



## Gast20141208 (25. Oktober 2010)

[x] Sonstiges/Keine Angabe
Nur wenn ich sonst keinen Bock mehr auf das Spiel habe.


----------



## Silverlake (25. Oktober 2010)

[x] Sonstiges

Ich cheate nur wenn ich das Spiel durch hab und dann neu anfange.


----------



## watercooled (3. August 2011)

Nur wenn ich an ner Stelle absolut nicht weiterkomme


----------



## Jimini (3. August 2011)

Selten. In manchen Spielen komme ich manchmal absolut nicht weiter (zuletzt Super Mario Land) oder bin einfach zu schlecht, um auch nur den Hauch einer Chance gegen die KI zu haben (Civilization 3). Dann suche ich entweder online nach Tipps und Tricks oder verwende einen Trainer (bisher habe ich das aber nur bei Civ3) gemacht. Teilweise bin ich aber auch einfach so perfektionistisch (StarCraft 2), dass ein Spiel perfekt durchspielen möchte.

MfG Jimini


----------



## FrechGirl (3. August 2011)

Niemals


----------



## Dan19 (4. August 2011)

Kommt auf das Spiel an


----------



## streetjumper16 (4. August 2011)

[x] Nein I-wie gehts immer 

Ich mag keine Cheater oder Hacker


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Ich cheate das Game so hin, damit es perfekt läuft und ich im Schlaf durch komme.
Anno 1404 ohne Goldcheat ist blöd, dauert mir zulange. 
Crysis ohne Unsichtbarkeitscheat ist zu anstrengend und Modern Warfare ohne Munitionscheat nervig.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. August 2011)

Ist das ernst gemeint armselig


----------



## cann0nf0dder (4. August 2011)

ja, aber es kommt drauf an was zu verändern ist 
ich hab z.b. bei stalker und fallout die max. tragkraft hochgesetzt, völlig ohne not und so.
auf der anderen seite verreck ich dann 30 mal an stelle x weil ich irgendwas erreichen will und dabei immer übern haufen geschossen werde, bei stalker z.b. anstelle direkt nachm start links zur quest hin abbiegen einfach nach rechts zum militärposten mit den paar schuss die man hat den ersten typen killen, dem seine waffe abnehmen und damit den posten überrennen, hat mehrere std gedauert, dann hatte ich vor der ersten erledigten quest schonmal nen mil. posten ausgeschaltet und dadurch natürliche entsprechendes equip, tragen konnte ich es nur wegen mods, aber erspielt hab ich es selber, inkl. der muni


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. August 2011)

Nur bei GTA xD
Ansonsten beisse ich mich iwie immer durch, selbst wenn es ewig dauert.

Und natürlich bei Sims den guten alten Geldcheat.


----------



## FrankyProGamer (4. August 2011)

ab und zu


----------



## oGuzee (4. August 2011)

[X] Sonstiges

GTA Cheater halt xD

Ich habe nichts gegen Leute die im SP Cheaten, wenn sie so ihren Spaß haben ok! MP Cheater sind sowieso Eunuchen! 
ABER DER, DER BEI DIABLO I/II GECHEATET HAT HOFFE ICH DAS ER IN DER HÖLLE LANDET! 
Denn diese zwei Meisterwerke seitens Blizzard sind ZU schade um becheatet zu werden! Meine Meinung!

//EDIT: Ach so ja Gothic 3 habe ich mich durch die Weltgeschichte gecheatet.. aber wie sollte ich auch anders?


----------



## streetjumper16 (5. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich cheate das Game so hin, damit es perfekt läuft und ich im Schlaf durch komme.
> Anno 1404 ohne Goldcheat ist blöd, dauert mir zulange.
> Crysis ohne Unsichtbarkeitscheat ist zu anstrengend und Modern Warfare ohne Munitionscheat nervig.



Das meinst aber jetzt nicht Ernst oder ?

SP cheaten geht noch aber Multiplayer cheaten ist armselig und das machen nur Noobs!


----------



## Pagz (5. August 2011)

Er hat doch gar nichts gesagt, dass er im MP cheated?


----------



## Jack ONeill (5. August 2011)

(x)  _Nein, Irgendwie gehts immer_


----------



## m-o-m-o (5. August 2011)

Hin und wieder mal...

Wer behauptet, dass er in GTA nicht cheatet, der lügt! LÜGT! 

Dann noch in Spielen, die ich schon durch habe, die Sims , oder, wie momentan, in Just Cause 2. Ich habe mir nen Grapplehookmod geholt und den Black Market modifiziert, so macht das Spiel gleich viel mehr Spaß. Und ist das nicht der Sinn, dass man am Spiel Spaß haben sollte? Also braucht ihr auch niemanden als "armselig" zu bezeichnen, wenn man sich Spiele zurechtcheatet


----------



## PsychoQeeny (5. August 2011)

Ich cheate in Games wo es nicht anderst geht (zb. Diablo2 = auflösung ... TQ = TQ-vault) oder in älteren Games um mehr spass zu haben (zb. Rome TW alle Nationen freischalten etz.).
Aber beim bescheißen von anderen in Onlinegames ala Wall etz. hört der spass auf , das hat mir den spass zb. an CrossFire genommen .(war nicht mehr schön)

Bei der umfrage haben aber einige GELOGEN  ... cheaten --> Wenn ein Game in seiner Form und Funktion verändert wird = Cheat


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. August 2011)

[X] _Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß._ 
Wenn überhaupt nur Singlepayergames daheim im trauten Dugeon. Ansonsten ist es völlig verpönt


----------



## EnergyCross (5. August 2011)

Silverlake schrieb:


> [x] Sonstiges
> 
> Ich cheate nur wenn ich das Spiel durch hab und dann neu anfange.


 

/sign. 

und aus langeweile, aber nicht mit meinem Main Character/Account


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. August 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hin und wieder mal...
> 
> Wer behauptet, dass er in GTA nicht cheatet, der lügt! LÜGT!
> 
> Dann noch in Spielen, die ich schon durch habe, die Sims , oder, wie momentan, in Just Cause 2. Ich habe mir nen Grapplehookmod geholt und den Black Market modifiziert, so macht das Spiel gleich viel mehr Spaß. Und ist das nicht der Sinn, dass man am Spiel Spaß haben sollte? Also braucht ihr auch niemanden als "armselig" zu bezeichnen, wenn man sich Spiele zurechtcheatet




Ich cheate nicht! Auch nicht bei GTA IV 

Ich mag einfach keine Cheats!


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Ich cheate nicht! Auch nicht bei GTA IV
> 
> Ich mag einfach keine Cheats!


 Dann spielst du GTA nicht richtig.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dann spielst du GTA nicht richtig.
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss




Wie soll man es den spielen ? Ich spiele es so wie man es spielt! Story ganz normal und Multiplayer auch!


----------



## i.neT' (6. August 2011)

Habe nur einmal bei CSS gecheatet mit n Royalhack  und ein VAC Ban bekommen .
Danach neuen Acc. gekauft und seit anfang 2008 Clear 
Ab und zu bei GTA IV u. San Andreas


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Wie soll man es den spielen ? Ich spiele es so wie man es spielt! Story ganz normal und Multiplayer auch!


 Noch nie einfach 'nen Heli und Waffen gecheatet und einfach mal Schei_e gemacht? 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Noch nie einfach 'nen Heli und Waffen gecheatet und einfach mal Schei_e gemacht?
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss




Doch also da muss ihc dir Recht geben, das war aber bei GTA:SA 
Bei GTA IV oder allgemein PC habe ich sowas noch nie gemacht!


----------



## fac3l3ss (6. August 2011)

streetjumper16 schrieb:


> Doch also da muss ihc dir Recht geben, das war aber bei GTA:SA
> Bei GTA IV oder allgemein PC habe ich sowas noch nie gemacht!


 Dann weißt du wohl, was ich meine 
Die Story wird natürlich zuerst ohne Cheats gespielt 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## streetjumper16 (6. August 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Dann weißt du wohl, was ich meine
> Die Story wird natürlich zuerst ohne Cheats gespielt
> 
> 
> ...




Ja jetzt weiß ich´s


----------



## Starless (6. August 2011)

Ja - hin und wieder... wenn ich Lust habe Quatsch zu machen.
Allerdings nur Offline! 
Online geht ja mal garnicht, das ist nur unfair. 
Aber offline mal ein bisschen die Sau rauszulassen oder einfach durchs Game zu spazieren , ist doch lustig. Insofern ist Cheaten nicht schlimm. (GTA, Doom3, Fallout, Stalker, .... also Waffen/Gewicht/Autos oder Gegenstände freischalten, etc.) 
Ich hab auch nix dagege, wenn einer nen Spiel komplett mit Cheats durchspielt (sei es Munitions- oder Gesundheitscheat). Ist ja seine Entscheidung.


----------



## Robonator (6. August 2011)

Jo tu ich z.B. bei GTA IV  
Oder wenn ich bei Games einfach nur ******** bauen will.
Bei Need for Speed z.B. n Unlocker und unendlich Geld. Dann kauf ich mir meine Traumautos und tune die.  
Meistens hab ich die Games eh schon vorher durchgezockt.

Online cheaten ist ********


----------



## daoli123 (6. August 2011)

Cheate nur wenn ich das Game durch hab oder keine große Lust mehr aufs Game hab und da Ende schnell sehen will. In 99% aller Fälle cheate ich aber nicht.


----------



## Kusanar (6. August 2011)

[x] Nein....

Warum sollte ich cheaten? So Argumente a la "wenns zu schwer wird" oder "weil ich keine große lust mehr hab" find ich ja sowas von lächerlich. Wenn ihr zu lame seid, geht üben (siehe Beispiel mit dem Heli bei GTA) und wenn ihr das Spiel nicht mehr mögt, dann habt ihr euch vermutlich das falsche gekauft oder wurdet vom Programmierer verarscht. Da wart ich lieber ne weile, les mir die Reviews durch, und wenn klar is dass das Spiel nicht komplett daneben liegt oder iwelche Showstopper enthält, wirds gekauft. Und dann gefälligst ohne Cheaten durchgezockt...


----------



## m-o-m-o (8. August 2011)

Naja, wieso sagst du denn anderen, wie sie ihre Spiele zu spielen haben? Solange es Singleplayer ist ist es mir völlig egal.


----------



## CoSinus (8. August 2011)

Also cheaten tu ich eher weniger, eben nur im SP, wenn das Game ausgelutscht ist. Aber Game-Mods sind für mich ne lustige Alternative, und wenn's keine gibt, dann packt man halt den Texteditor aus


----------



## tobsel88 (8. August 2011)

watercooled schrieb:
			
		

> Nur wenn ich an ner Stelle absolut nicht weiterkomme



Bei mir gleich wenn auch selten


----------



## xTc (9. August 2011)

Cheaten tu ich nur selten und wenn dann auch nur zum Spaß. 
Bei GTA will ich einfach nur durch die Stadt fahren und mich mit der Polizei battel'n oder z.B. bei NFS einfach ein paar schicke Autos tunen.


----------



## Gast1111 (9. August 2011)

Ich cheate nur zum Spaß bspw. bei GTA, bei Crysis etc. suckt das echt und im MP auf keinem Fall


----------



## avenger (9. August 2011)

Ich cheate dann, wenn das Spiel nicht weitergeht durch einen Bug oder wenn mir gerade danach ist, aber normalerweise schaue ich dass ich das Spiel immer mind. einmal "legitim" durchgespielt hab, macht immer noch am meisten Spaß


----------



## DarthLAX (14. August 2011)

kommt auf's spiel an 

bei MMOs oder multiplayer spielen aller art mache ich es nicht, weil es den mitspielern gegenüber einfach net fair ist

offline kommt es auch wirklich drauf an was ich spiele....bei Deus Ex z.B. cheate ich mir inzwischen eigentlich immer meiner fähigkeiten und waffen+ammo+modifikationen für die waffen (und ab und an die implantate)....finde es einfach nur LAME, wenn man ja angeblich so der super dupper top-agent ist und dann anfangs nur ne lumpige pistole hat (sicher kurz drauf kriegt man dann entweder die mini-armbrust, das sniper-rifle oder sogar den GEP-Raketenwerfer, aber trotzdem ist die standart waffe anfangs einfach ne grottige pistole (weil man nicht die munition hat mit den anderen waffen)....sowas regt mich einfach auf, denn da komme ich mir nicht super dupper vor, sondern eher wie nen belächelter fuss-soldat (nen grunt halt)....und das ist nicht was ich bin bei Deus Ex 

genauso, wie ich bei den jedi knight spielen nie ohne vollen macht cheat rumlaufe und auch bei jedi outcast in lvl 1 schon mein lichtschwert habe ....finde das andere NERVIG  und sterben ist auch so noch leicht genug wenn man sich dumm stellt (genau wie bei Deus Ex wo man doch, auch mit besten waffen, immer noch auf die pappe bekommt, vor allem in höheren lvln)

mfg LAX
ps: naja bei RPGs (also die offline variante) hol ich mir ab und an fähigkeiten und ausrüstung, aber das kommt auch drauf an ob ich des spiel schon kenne oder ob ich mich mit meinen wenigen fähigkeiten anfangs langweile bzw. ob ich ne stelle gefunden habe an der ich überhaupt nicht weiter komme (spiele sollen spass machen, fordernd sein, aber nicht frusten!)


----------



## Predator7888 (14. August 2011)

also wenn überhaupt nur gta oder wenn ein totaler hänger is aber im online modus niemals ich mein gut ich hatte ma lw un hatte von nem kumpel ne illegale version von mw2 multiplayer da habe ich nur mein level un prestige und waffen und so gehackt aber aimbot oder ähnliches nie un bei gta meist nur wenn ich abseits der story mal mist machen will


----------



## DarthLAX (15. August 2011)

eben, es online zu machen ist einfach nicht fair .....hatte das mal auf nem freelancer server, woraufhin 90% des servers den - fast - unverwundbaren cheater von system zu system gejagd haben (das war EPISCH!) vor allem da er ja doch schaden bekommen hat (umgefähr so, wie ein boss in nem spiel (wow z.B.) schaden kriegt, nur bisal weniger und halt dafür mehr spieler die den gejagd haben ....das gab nen schönes waffen geblitzer, vor allem als ich dann entschieden habe, mit paar anderen auf unsere wirklich gut bewaffneten pötte zu wechseln und ihn an einem sprungpunkt, nachdem er ins system gejumped war, direkt mit den "nova-torpedos" (oder wie die dinger hießen, das waren gemoddete waffen, mit denen man ganze jägerverbände zerstören konnte) empfingen, woraufhin der doch nen haufen DMG auf die schilde bekam....dann noch dauerfeuer aus unseren waffen, bis die verfolger aus dem sprungloch kamen.....kurze zeit später: BUMM - wir hatten den cheater erlegt 

mfg LAX
ps: aber offline ein wenig rum testen und so (z.B. bei diablo 2 mit dem editor verschiedene skillungen zu testen um zu sehen was einem liegt um es dann im b-net zu spielen.....) finde ich OK


----------



## n3c (15. August 2011)

Sooooooooooooo Cheaten is for Noobs


----------



## koe80 (16. August 2011)

[x] Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.


----------



## Aoi (16. August 2011)

Hängt total vom Spiel ab. Normalerweise spiele ich ohne faule Tricks, aber manchmal Spiele ich nur, um eben zu Cheaten und einfach Spass zu haben.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (16. August 2011)

Grundsätzlich NEIN !

Aber in Metro2033 kam ich einfach nicht weiter da ich keine Muni mehr hatte und gehen 2 der Riesen Bären Kämpfen musste !
Und ja in allen GTA teilen halt denn da macht es ohne chetaen einfach kein Spass. 
Online cheate ich NIE !! Weil es Dumm,Sinnlos und impotent macht !


----------



## Borkenkaefer (16. August 2011)

[x] Nein tu ich nicht.

Is ja sonst keine Herausforderung mehr.


----------



## PMueller1 (16. August 2011)

.


----------



## Steff456 (16. August 2011)

[x] _Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

_Ab und zu schau ich aber mal in die Komplettlösungen (z.B. in HL2 oder Jedi Knight II)


----------



## Eyezz_Only (16. August 2011)

[X] - Nein. Auch nicht Online.

Weil manchmal also so isses bei mir zB zur Zeit bei GTA4, was ich dank meiner Hardware jetzt erst wirklich richtig geniessen kann  - Wenn ich da ca. 3 mal eine schwierige Mission verhaue, such ich mir halt einen anderen "Auftraggeber", bzw probiere es an einem anderen Tag nochmal, meistens hilft das, weil man in dem Augenblick etwas gefrustet ist vom Misserfolg, und evtl etwas Wichtiges übersehen hatte...

Von Trainern/Cheats/Hacks und dem ganzen Zeugs halte ich weder etwas bei Single- noch bei Multiplayergames...

Man will schliesslich auch was haben von seinem Geld...


----------



## d00mfreak (16. August 2011)

Ich cheate nicht.
Wenn ich irgendwo nicht weiterkomme, wird sporadisch immer mal wieder ein neuer Anlauf gestartet. Komme ich dann immer noch nicht weiter, vergammelt das Spiel in der Packung.


----------



## OdlG (16. August 2011)

stark spielabhängig. spiele wie "hearts of iron 2/3" oder Gothic und andere spiele ich hardcore ohne Cheats auf den höchsten schwierigkeitsgraden, bei spielen wie GTA Vice City z.b. cheate ich. bei GTA 4 hingegen nicht. bei "Spaß"-spielen cheate ich also eher. wenn ich aber gefordert sein will, ziehe ich das voll durch


----------



## lu89 (16. August 2011)

Nur sehr, sehr selten, wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2011)

Sonstiges:

Normalerweise, heißt in 99,9% der Fälle cheate ich nicht. Es gibt 2 Ausnahmen, die (ausschließlich im Singleplayer) dazu führen dass ich cheate:
1.) Das Spiel hat einen Bug der ein weiterkommen ohne Cheats verhindert (selten)
2.) Das Spiel macht aufgrund seiner Spielmechanik oder nach endloser Spielzeit mehr oder nur noch spaß wenn man extreme Dinge ercheatet - Beispiel Diablo2: Diverse Mods die Gegner verzehnfachten, Droprates verhundertfachten und die Möglichkeit eigene Gegenstände zu erschaffen hatten boten auch nach Jahren noch einen Heidenspaß. Vor allem "Sinnlose Cheats" hattens mir da angetan... (schonmal ausm Lager der Jägerinnen mit Level 1 gelaufen und hinterm Zaun steht Diablo und lacht? )


----------



## GPHENOM (16. August 2011)

[x]Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.

Eigentlich nur in Games wie GTA und so, wo ich halt Spaß haben will.


----------



## r3dshiftx2 (16. August 2011)

[X] nein, weil man sich so nur selbst verarscht ... ich mag Herausforderungen  - unmöglich gibt es i.d.R. nicht .... (es wird übrigens "irgendwie" geschrieben )


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2011)

GPHENOM schrieb:


> Eigentlich nur in Games wie GTA und so, wo ich halt Spaß haben will.


 
Stimmt, GTA (1 und 2, nicht dieser neumodische 3D-Quatsch) hat bei mir auch Monatelang ini-Tuning erfahren 

@r3dshiftx2: Cheaten hat nicht immer was damit zu tun sich selbst zu verarschen, es kann auch einfach wie beschrieben extremen Spaß machen Dinge mit einem Spiel zu tun für die es an sich nicht gemacht wurde und die auch in keinster Weise für ein  Vorankommen im Spiel sorgen^^


----------



## Larsen (16. August 2011)

[x] Nein, nie!

Wo bliebe denn sonst die Herausforderung, der Ehrgeiz?


----------



## Aggro94 (16. August 2011)

[x] Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Eigentlich ja nie aber konnte z.B die letzten Tage bei ArmA 2 durch en bug ne Mission nicht beenden. Deshalb gecheatet. Dann aber auch wieder normal weiter gespielt 

Ach und bevor ich es vergesse damals bei GTA SA war ich nur am cheaten


----------



## Zsinj (16. August 2011)

[x] Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.

Dass allerdings auch NUR im Singleplayer.


----------



## Placebo (16. August 2011)

[x] Sonstiges
Wenn ich glaube, wirklich alles erreicht zu haben, finde ich es ganz lustig. Davor und im Multiplayer wird nicht gecheatet! Außer ein Bug zwingt mich dazu (z.B. hänge in Mauer fest)


----------



## PingPong (16. August 2011)

cheaten is das letzte. also is meine meinung.  im singleplayer stört es mich nicht (auch wenn ich es nicht mache), aba bei multiplayer find ichs sch.... man zockt online um sich mit anderen zu messen und wenn dann einer cheatet is das das gleiche wenn ich als sportler doping mache. das macht man doch nur wenn man durch seine eigenen fähigkeiten kein land sieht. geht garnet. 

mfg
pingpong


----------



## violinista7000 (16. August 2011)

[X] Ja, aber nur hin und wieder. Obwohl *nur selten* passt mir besser.

Nur bei zwei Spiele habe ich gecheated, bei NFS MW weil ich unendlich Nitro haben wollte, was unnutzlich war wegen Gummi KI, und bei Jedi Academy. Jedi Academy habe ich etwa 50 mal gespielt, aber irgendwann hate ich keine Lust auf sterben und aufpassen beim Machtverbrauchen, also ein trainer hat geholfen.


----------



## Aw3s0mE (16. August 2011)

[X] Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.

Eigentlich nur in GTA San Andreas und Saints Row 2 und NUR im Singleplayer


----------



## TheOnLY (16. August 2011)

Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.

Eigentlich nur bei Spielen wie zb Sims oder GTA wo das cheaten alleine schon Spaß macht


----------



## Memphys (17. August 2011)

Ja, hin und wieder.

Es ist doch manchmal einfach lustig als übelst übermächtig rumzulaufen. Oder wenn man überhaupt nicht weiterweiß (-> Fallout 3, GNR, Behemoth. Ich hab ne Stunde nach dem Fatman gesucht, dann ister er "zufällig" in meinem Inventar aufgetaucht )


----------



## Alterac (17. August 2011)

Manchmal aber eher selten, geht bei WoW auch net so gut


----------



## Ossus (19. August 2011)

Singelplayer ja, aber nur wenn ich nicht mehr weiter weiß (unendlich Munition,Health etc.) -.-

Multiplayer, niemals!


----------



## tt7crocodiles (20. August 2011)

Ja, aber nur im SP und nur wenn ich kurz vor dem explodieren bin. Eine zerlegte Tastatur und eine zerbröselte Maus im Jahr sind ausreichend 

Edit: in GTA habe ich bis jetzt nicht gecheatet


----------



## OctoCore (20. August 2011)

Wenn überhaupt, dann höchstens bei Adventures. Bei manchen kommt man mit Logik nicht unbedingt weiter und hängt dann auf einem toten Gleis fest. Dann frage ich schon mal jemanden, der sich damit auskennt. Bzw. habe ich - in finsterer Vergangenheit. Die Adventures der letzten zwei, drei Jahre, die ich mir angesehen habe, waren eigentlich alle fast zu einfach.


----------



## MasterFreak (23. August 2011)

MP niemals !!! Und SP auch net.. nur wenn ichs durch hab. Dann probiere ich mal was man damit noch so erreichen kann...


----------



## DerBlauePavian (23. August 2011)

[x]sostiges
Wenn mir einfach mal langweilig ist starte ich auch mal gta und cheate was das Zeug hält Aber um in einem Spiel weiterzukommen oder sogar im Multiplayer um der 'beste' zu sein cheate ich nicht.


----------



## KillerCroc (31. Oktober 2011)

[X] Ja, aber nur wenn ich wirklich nicht mehr weiter weiß.


----------



## 1000Foxi (5. November 2011)

Ich cheate nie...
Außer bei Minecraft, da benutze ich: Flymod, Time Mod, weather Mod und ne Minimap.
Aber eig nur zum Spass


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (5. November 2011)

Nein, irgendwie geht's immer.

Mit ganz wenigen Ausnahmen. Zum Beispiel einfach mal aus Spaß für abgedrehte Sachen. Früher, als noch Spiele aus der Videothek ausgeliehen wurden, nutzten wir manchmal Cheats, um in der kurzen Zeit weit kommen zu können und nicht an zu harten Stellen zu scheitern.


----------



## Leandros (5. November 2011)

Hin und wieder mal. Bei z.B GTA. Da muss man einfach Cheaten 
Aber bei den meisten Ego Shootern oder so eher nicht.

Edit: Eigentlich nur bei GTA


----------



## Heretic (6. November 2011)

_[X]Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer._


_Bisher nur einmal gemacht , wegen nem Blöden Bug , ansonsten ist Cheaten Langweilig...
_


----------



## snaapsnaap (6. November 2011)

_[x] Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.

_Aber nur aus Spaß und niemals online!

Schon die Dauernutzung des Trainers in GTA IV um mir mal ein Auto zu spawnen könnte man als Cheaten bezeichnen, jedoch erleichtert das die Sache beim modden.
Für Missionen hab ich es in GTA aber nie gebraucht und mir fällt eigentlich spontan kein Spiel ein wo ich es wirklich gebraucht habe.

Für Cheaten im MP habe ich aber gar kein Verständnis! Das nervt einfach nur und versaut jedem ehrlichen Spieler den Spaß...


----------



## Gamefruit93 (6. November 2011)

[X]_ Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

Cheaten macht keinen Spaß.
Bin da immer Ehrgeizig und will alles selbst machen. 

Naja bei GTA ist es ganz lustig. 
_


----------



## Captainchaotika (7. November 2011)

Naja nur bei minecraft beta sonst verdirbt cheaten den spielspass


----------



## Rolk (7. November 2011)

[x] Nein, Irgentwie geht's immer.

Cheaten versaut mir komplett die Motivation am gamen und bisher lies sich noch jeder Bug irgendwie umschiffen ohne zu cheaten.


----------



## Sieben (9. November 2011)

[x][Sonstiges/keine Angabe]

Damals auf Konsolen habe ich oft Cheats genutzt (z.B. Extraleben bei Super Probotector, Turtles in Time, etc.). Bei den jetzigen Spielen, kann man es nennen wie man es will. Bsp.: Bei Rollenspielen speichere ich gerne an bestimmten Stellen ab und sehe was passiert (auch um nicht ausversehen vorzeitig eine Hauptquest abzuschließen), wenn mir der Verlauf nicht zuspricht, weil zum Beispiel eine Antwortmöglichkeit nicht selbsterklärend ist (Kurzantworten: AlphaProtocol, Witcher2).

Bei Spielen mit den alten D&D Regelwerken (BG, BG2) saß ich meistens Stunden am Würfeltisch, bis ich richtig gute Werte für einen Charakter hatte  jedoch einen Trainer zu benutzen, der alle Werte auf 18 setzt, war mir zu öde. Wenn bei dem 3. Levelaufstieg immer noch nur 1HP rausspringt, wird halt neugeladen oder der Schwierigkeitsgrad runtergesetzt für MaxHP.
Bei Resi 5 habe ich mehrfach Level wiederholt, um die Waffen aufzurüsten (auch für unendlich Muni), weil ich ansonsten nicht den Profi-Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Platin geschafft hätte.
Bei Fallout3/NV "positives cheaten": benötigte Erfahrungspunkte höhergesetzt und weniger Exp. durch Gegner/Quests, FOOK2 für neue (aber auch stärkere) Waffen/Rüstungen, Wettermods für Schleichboni aber auch Schaden/Rad durch Sandstürme und Regen.

Wenn ein Spiel "interne" Cheats mitbringt (meine jetzt nicht Konsolenparameter) wie o.g., dann nutze ich sie meistens auch. Zudem tendiere ich gerade bei Rollenspielen zum "perfekten" Charakter durch spielinterne Möglichkeiten (Fallout-Teile). Dadurch wird das Spiel teilweise auch schon zu einfach.

Ansonsten schau ich auch mal ab und zu in Komplettlösungen rein, wenn ich irgendwo nicht weiterkomme oder frag in einem Forum nach 

Edit: Bei GTA4 hab ich nicht gecheatet... Mit Maus+Tastaturkombi ist das Erschiessen von Gegnern viel zu einfach^^


----------



## Monstermoe (9. November 2011)

_[x] Ja, aber nur hin und wieder.
_
Nur offline und wenn ich das Spiel durchhabe und dann auch nur wenn ich einfach nur sch***e bauen möchte oder mir langweilig ist_
_


----------



## ser0_silence (9. November 2011)

Offline bei GTA  ansonsten nur wenn ich keine Lust mehr auf das Game habe und probieren möcht was möglich ist


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

Nein, ES GEHT IMMER !!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (9. November 2011)

[X] Nein, irgendwie geht es immer.
Spiele mit Cheats machen einfach kein Spass.
Ganz früher mal just for Fun IDDQD, IDKFA, IDCLIP


----------



## Rurdo (12. November 2011)

Also ich cheate nur in GTA4(trainer) und früher auf der PS2 bei San Andreas...
Sonst nicht...


----------

